# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Նաիրյան իմ երկիր՝Հայաստան

## Vive L'Armenie

Բարև Ձեզ:  :Smile:  
Շատ ցանկացա բացել այս թեման, որտեղ ցանկանում եմ տեղադրել նկարներ ինչպես Հին պատմական, այնպես էլ ներկայիս  Հայաստանի մասին: Ներկայացնել մեր գանձերը, պապական հողերը, եկեղեցիներն ու մեր լեռները, այն ինչ մեզ այնքա՜ն հարազատ է, այն ինչ ձգում է մեզ  դեպի իրեն,  այն ինչ թվում է այնքա՜ն մոտ, բայց այնքա՜ն հեռու է միևնույն ժամանակ  :Sad:  
Դուք նույնպես կարող եք տեղադրել նկարներ  :Wink:  

*H* այրենիք իմ միակ,
*A* նունդ տալիս սիրց է լալիս:
*Y* երազումս քեզ հյուր եմ գալիս
*A* րտասունքով ու կարոտով
*S* իրտս է լալիս
*T* անջվում է հոգիս
*A* նհամբեր վերադառնալ եմ ուզում
*N* աիրյան կարոտն է ինձ տանջում...  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Գտնվում են ԱՆԻ-ում  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ինչքա՜ն գեղեցիկ է մեր Արագածը   :Yes:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Շատ լավ նկարներ են, ապրես  :Smile: 

P.S. Այդպիսի թեմա արդեն կար այստեղ :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Շատ լավ նկարներ են, ապրես 
> 
> P.S. Այդպիսի թեմա արդեն կար այստեղ


Կարող եմ շարունակել թե՞ ոչ  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Կարող եմ շարունակել թե՞ ոչ


Կարող եմ շարունակել թե՞ ոչ  :Sad: 
Չգիտեմ, բայց թեման լավն է խոսք չունեմ :Smile:  ուղղակի ուշացել ես :Smile: 
Կարող ես խնդրել, որ այս բաժնի մոդերատորը պարզապես այս գրառումները տանի այնտեղ ու կշարունակես այնտեղ :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Բայազեթյան սարերն ու ձորերը  :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

Vive L'Armenie շատ լավ նկարներ են: Ուրախ եմ, որ գտնվելով հայրենիքից հեռու, հոգեպես այդքան մոտ ես նրան:

Հուսով եմ ես էլ կարող ենք նկարնկեր տեղադրել:
Ցանկանում եմ տեղադրել Էջմիածնի տաճարի նկարներից.

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ի դեպ, Հայաստանի չքնաղատեսիլ լուսանկարներ կարող եք գտնել հետևյալ կայքում՝ http://www.virtualarmenia.am/mystica...a/mystical.htm

----------


## Fantazy

Ինչպես նաև սբ. Գայանե  և սբ. Հռիփսիմե եկեղեցիների նկարները.

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ourartou :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (19.04.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Տրապիզոն :Smile:  Կարս :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արարատ :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Արարատ


Արարատ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Քարտեզներ :Think:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Քարտեզներ


Քարտեզներ :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստան :Blush:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստան :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստան :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստան  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստան  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

...  :Angry2:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

c'est beaux   :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

:Smile:  -------  :Sad:

----------


## Array

Սպանող նկարներ էին Vive L'Armenie ջան,ապրես :Smile:  մի քանի թեմային վերաբերող լինքեր էլ իմ կողմից,ուղղակի ափլոդ անել չստացվեց 



http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/3o3b.gif
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/4_SEVAN.JPG
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...arnipalace.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...arnicanyon.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...outhpalace.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...sardarapat.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/496.JPG
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/a9.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/a12.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/a13.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...amberd_dzi.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/Armenia1.jpeg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/BYURAKAN.JPG
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/foto.jpeg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...haghartsin.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...ader_left.jpeg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...khor_virap.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/Map-ARM.gif
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/ROYALHH.JPG
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...anahin_mon.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...sardarapat.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...ntsi_david.jpg
http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...ots_temple.jpg

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սպանող նկարներ էին Vive L'Armenie ջան,ապրես մի քանի թեմային վերաբերող լինքեր էլ իմ կողմից,ուղղակի ափլոդ անել չստացվեց 
> 
> 
> 
> http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/3o3b.gif
> http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nkarner/4_SEVAN.JPG
> http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...arnipalace.jpg
> http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...arnicanyon.jpg
> http://users.freenet.am/~markos93/nk...outhpalace.jpg
> ...


Array ջան շա՜տ սիրուն էին, դուրս շա՜տ եկան  :Ok:  , համ էլ տեղդ շա՜տ է երևում  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մուշ  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արթվին :Smile:    Ի՜նչ հրաշք  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երկիր Նաիրին երկնքից  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երկիր Նաիրին երկնքից  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երկիր Նաիրին երկնքից  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Բերդ ամրոց

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Բերդ ամրոց    :Goblin:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մեր գետերն ու լճերը

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հրաշքա աօրես, մալադեց:  :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մեր եկեղեցիները թուրքիայում  :Angry2:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Եկել է դարերից և կմնա դարեր ի վեր ՄԵ՛ՐԸ  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ՄԵ՛ՐԸ  :Angry2:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

նորից Մե՛րը  :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

շա՜տ   :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Իրո՛ք, որ հրաշք է  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

:Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

:Love:

----------


## Array

Էս նկարները որտեղից ե՞ս  ճարում  ‎Vive
Ախր շատ սոռթ են է

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էս նկարները որտեղից ե՞ս  ճարում  ‎Vive
> Ախր շատ սոռթ են է


Ինտերնետով եմ ման գալիս, համ էլ շա՜տ սայթեր կան  :Smile: 
Մեր հողերի անուններն եմ գրում ---դե էդպիսի բաներ  :Wink:

----------


## wagamaffia

> Երկիր Նաիրին երկնքից


Իսկ սրանք որտեղ են գտնվում հիմա, եկեղեցին ջրի ափին :Blush:  *17:38* ին ես դրել

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Իսկ սրանք որտեղ են գտնվում հիմա, եկեղեցին ջրի ափին *17:38* ին ես դրել


Հիմա դրանք գտնվում են թուրքիայի տարածքում, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ հիմա չեմ կարող պատասխանել՝ արխիվում պիտի փնտրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հետաքրքիր քարտեզներ  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մեր պատմության հերոսները  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ Երկիր Նաիրիի մասին  :Smile: 

*Մետաղյա Գեղարվեստական Իրեր* 
     Հնագույն ժամանակներից Հայաստանը հանդիսացել է Առաջավոր Ասիայի և Անդրկովկասի մետաղամշակման կարևորագույն կենտրոններից մեկը: Այդ մասին են վկայում Գեղամա, Բզնունյաց, Կապուտան լճերի ավազաններում հայտնաբերված նախապատմական հալոցքային օջախները, խարամների մնացորդները, պեղումներից հայտնաբերված բազմազան իրերը, ինչպես նաև սեպագիր արձանագրություններում պահպանված տեղեկությունները: 

     Մեր թվագրությունից առաջ երկրորդ հազարամյակում պատմական Հայաստանը ոսկու, արծաթի, պղնձի և երկաթի մետաղամշակման կենտրոն է եղել: Լճաշենի, Արմավիրի, Մեծամորի, Կարմիր Բլուրի, Սիսիանի, Դվինի, Անիի պեղումներից հայտնաբերված իրերը մետաղի գեղարվեստական մշակման բարձր մակարդակի վկայություններ են: 

     Մետաղի գեղարվեստական մշակման, զարդերի ու սպասքների կենտրոններից էին Վասպուրականը, հատկապես` Վանը, Կիլիկիան, Սեբաստիան, Կեսարիան, Կարինը, Շիրակը, Սյունիքը, Արցախը և Արարատյան աշխարհը: 

     Մետաղի գեղարվեստական մշակման համար Հայաստանում օգտագործվել են բազմատեսակ մետաղներ` երկաթ, պղինձ, բրոնզ, ոսկի, արծաթ, վարշաղ: Մետաղի մշակման միջոցներից հատկապես կիրառվել են ձուլման, դրվագման, դրոշմազարդման ձևերը, որոնց զուգընթաց լայն կիրառում են ունեցել նաև թելքաշ, հատիկաոր, ցանցկեն և արծնապատման եղանակները: Դրանք հարատևել են մինչև մեր օրերը: Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքում գտնվող մետաղյա գեղարվեստական իրերը, ըստ իրենց օգտագործման բնոոյթի, կարելի է բաժանել երեք խմբի: ա) Սպասքներ, որոնց մաս են կազմում բուրվառներ, խնկանոցներ, սկիհներ, սկահակներ, մասնատուփեր, տապանակներ, աղավնատուփեր, սափորներ, բաժակներ, կոնքեր, փարչեր և եկեղեցական արարողությունների ժամանակ գործածովող այլ իրեր: 

     բ) Զարդեր: Այս խմբի մեջ են մտնում կրելիք առարկաները` գոտիներ, վակասներ, լանջախաչեր, պանակեներ, գավազաններ, թագեր, մատանիներ և այլն: 

     գ) Այս խմբի առարկաներից են սուրբ սեղանի զարդերը, ճաճանչները, ծնծղաները, քշոցները, կանթեղները, ջահերը, աշտանակները, լապտերները, մոմակալները և այլն: 

     Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքի մետաղյա արժեքավոր իրերից է Խոտակերների Ս. Նշանը: Այն պատրաստել է 1300թ.-ի իշխան Եաչի Պռոշյանի պտվերով: Նրա փողկերի գեղարվեստական զարդարանքը, դրվագման հստակությունն ու նրբությունը հայ ոսկերիչների բարձր վարպետության գրավականն են: 

     Խոտակերների Ս. Նշանի օրինակով է պատրաստված նաև 1443թ. պատրաստված պահարանը, Արագածի Ս. Նշանը (17-րդ դար), որոնք ստեղծվել են դրվագման նուրբ տեխնիկայով: Նույն այդ խմբի մեջ են մտնում 1783թ. կանթեղը, մի շարք քշոցներ (17-19-րդ դդ.), 1780թ. տապանակը, 1797թ. մասնատուփը և այլն: 

     Ցանցկեն, հատիկավոր և զուգաթելի տեխնիկայով արված ընտիր աշխատանքներ են 17-19-րդ դդ. Վասպուրականում, Կարինում և Սեբաստիայում պատրաստված գիները, որոնք եկեղեցական հանդերձանքի կարևոր մասն են կազմում և ունեն ընտիր ճարմանդներ: Նոյն այդ միջոցներով են պատրաստուած 1733թ. խաչը, 18-րդ դարի կանթեղը, 1765թ. թագը, մի շարք գաւազաններ: 

     Փորագիր մետաղամշակույթյան ընտիր նմուշներ են 1656թ. նշխարաց տուփը, 1774-1881թթ. պատրաստված մի քանի մասնատուփեր, ավետարանների մի շարք պահպանակներ, Կեսարիայի և Թոքատի (Եվդոկիա) արհեստավորների պատրաստած պղնձե թասերը և այլն: Ձուլածո իրերից աչքի են ընկնում 12-րդ դարի խաչը, ինչպես նաև սկիհների որոշ նմուշներ: 

     Մետաղամշակման տարբեր եղանակներով են պատրաստված Աջերը, որոնք մեծ մասամբ արծաթից են` զարդարված զանազան քարերով: Դրանց մեջ հատկապես պետք է առանձնացնել Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի Աջը: 

     Հայրապետական և վարդապետական գավազանները պատրաստվում էին փայտից, փղոսկրից կամ մետաղից, իսկ վերևի մասում ունեին մետաղյա ընտիր մշակումներով արված գլխիկներ: Դրանցից շատերի վրա երևում են խաչակիր գնդի երկու կողքից դեպի կենտրոնը նայող վիշապների գլուխներ: 

     Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքում պահպանվող մետաղյա գեղարվեստական այս աշխատանքներ բնորոշվում են իրենց ինքնատիպությամբ և զարդամոտիվների նրբությամբ: Հատկապես օգտագործված են հայկական մետաղամշակման արվեստին բնորոշ հատիկավոր և եռանկյունաձև երկրաչափական զարդանախշերը: 

     Մետաղյա այս իրերի հավաքածուի բնորոշ կողմերից մեկն էլ առարկաների վրայ դրոշմված, փորագրված ու դրվագված թեմատիկ տեսարաններն ու զարդանախշերն են: Զարդամոտիվներն ընդանրապես ունեն բուսական և երկրաչափական ծագում, ինչպես նաև նախապատմական, նախաքրիստոնեական և քրիստոնեական հավատալիքներ մարմնավորող խորհրդանիշեր: Առանձնակի տեղ են գրավում կենդանական զարդամոտիվները: Իրերի հարթ տարածքների վրա պատկերված են տեսարաններ Նոր Կտակարանից` Ավետում, Ծնունդ, Մոգերի երկրպագությունը, Մկրտություն, Խորհրդավոր ընթրիք, Խաչելություն, Ողբ, Համբարձում և այլն: Լայն տարածում ստացած թեմաներից են Աստվածամայրը մանուկ Քրիստոսի հետ, տասներկու առաքյալները և այլն: Կարևոր տեղ են գրավում նաև Էջմիածնի Մայր Տաճարի, ինչպես և խաչ պատկերումը, որն ունի բազմազան տարբերակներ հատկապես թանկարժեք ու կիսաթանկարժեք քարերի օգտագործմամբ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Փայտի Գեղարվեստական Փորագրություն*
     Փայտի մշակման կուլտուրան սերտորեն շաղկապված է հայ ժողովրդի կենցաղին, նրա ապրելակերպին, արհեստագործական բազմաթիվ ճյուղերին: Փայտը կենցաղային իր է եղել, նրանով պատրաստվել է գրակալ, եկեղեցու դուռ, նկարի կամ սրբապատկերի համար հղկված տախտակ, գրքի կազմ և այլն: 

    Վաղ միջնադարում կառուցվել են փայտե եկեղեցիներ, փայտը զուգակցել են շինարարական մյուս նյութերին: Դրա լավագույն վկայություններից են Սևանի Առաքելոց եկեղեցու փայտյա նշանավոր խոյակները: Փայտի գեղարվեստական փորագրության հատվածներով ձևավորվել է Դվինի և Անիի պալատական կառույցները: Հայկական եկեղեցիներն ու վանքերն ունեցել են ընտիր գեղարվեստական ձևավորումներով զարդարված փայտե դռներ (Մշո Առաքելոց վանքի, Տաթևի վանքի, Սևանի վանքի, Թեոդոսիայի եկեղեցիների բարձր վարպետությամբ ձևավորված դռները), որոնց հարդարանքի մեջ տեղ են գտել ոչ միայն երկրաչափական ու բասական զարդանախշերը, այլև թեմատիկ բարդ պատկերներ` խորհրդանշական շեշտադրումներով: 

    Միջնադարյան հայ մշակույթի մեջ փայտի գեղարվեստական մշակման կարևոր մեկ հատվածն են կազմում գրակալները, որոնց զգալի մասը մեզ է հասել Անիից: Դրանք ունեն զուսպ և խիստ զարդաքանդակներ, ինչպես նաև ընտիր ձևավորված արձանագրություններ: Փայտի փորագրության միջոցներով պատրաստվել են փոքրաչափ պահարաններ, մասունքների տուփեր, որոնց զգալի մասը չի պահպանվել: Շատ հաճախ փայտե իրը ձևավորվել է գաղտիկուրով կամ թանկարժեք քարերով, ծածկվել է ոսկու և արծաթի թերթիկներով (օրինակ` 1659 թվականին պատրաստված նշանավոր Ալմաստե գահը): 

    Էջմիածնի հարստությունների մեջ գոյութուն ունեն փայտի գեղարվեստական փորագրման միջոցով պատրաստված ընտիր իրեր: Պահպանված ստեղծագործությունները թվով թեև քիչ են, սակայն ունեն գեղարվեստական անգնահատելի արժեք: 

    Առաջինը` Հավուց Թառի Ամենափրկիչն է, որը ներկայացնում է Քրիստոսի` խաչից իջեցնելու տեսարանը և պատրաստվել է 9-10-րդ դարերում: Կոմպոզիցիայի կենտրոնում Հիսուսն է` խաչազարդ լուսապսակով, երկար գանգուր մազերով, փակ աչքերով: Ինչպես այսօրինակ մանրամասները, նույնպես և բարձրաքանդակի ստեղծման ընդհանուր գեղարվեստական մտածողությունը աշխատանքը մոտեցնում են ոճի քանդակագործությանը: 

    Խաչելության տեսարաններ կան նաև նշխար դաջելու կնիքների վրայ, որտեղ տերունական տեսարանն ունի մանրանկարչական մեկնաբանում: Փայտե խաչերը ընդունված են եղել հայկական եկեղեցիներում: Մի օրինակ պահպանվել է Էջմիածնի վանքում: Այն պատրաստվել է 13-րդ դարում, ունի նուրբ ցանցկեն փորագրություն, ամրացված է մետաղյա բռնիչի, որի վրա փորագրված է խաչելության պատկերը: Փայտյա հատվածների միօրինակությունը ճոխացված է թանկարժեք քարերով և ոսկով: 

    Էջմիածնի վանքի հարստություններում հատկապես առանձնանում են երկու գահ-հովանիները: Դրանցից մեկը Հռոմի պապը նվեր է ուղարկել Եղիազար Կաթողիկոսին: Երկրորդ գահը պատրաստվել է 1721թ. հավանաբար Ակն քաղաքում և նվիրաբերվել է Էջմիածնի վանքին, երկու սադափապատ դռների հետ միասին:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ախլցխա  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Համշեն  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Համշեն  :Smile: 
հրաշք բնություն  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հրաշք բնություն  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հրաշք բնություն  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նաիրյան իմ երկիր  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ի՜նչ հրաշք բնություն  :Love: ,

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայաստանը երկնքից  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հրաշք բնություն   :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հրաշք բնություն  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հրաշք բնություն  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նաիրյան իմ երկիր՝Հայաստան :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արարատ  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արարատ, Տաթև  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Անի, Սևան, Սաղմոսավանք, Գերգեր  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մի քանի քարտեզ Հին Հայաստանից  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Գիտեմ, որ այստեղ միայն նկարներ պիտի ներկայացնենք, բայց չեմ կարող հենց այնպես անցնել, այսպիսով Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում մի քանի էջեր, որտեղ ներկայացված են հրաշք վիդեոներ Հայաստանի տեսարժան վայրերի մասին  :Ok:  

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=884091

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=186413

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=273914

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=953400


ՈՒղղակի հրաշք են, այնպես չէ՞  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նախիջևանի Հայկական եկեղեցին և բազմաթիվ Հայկական խաչքարներ, ցավոք կործանվելու եզրին  :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ահա մի քանի եկեղեցիներ, որոնք գտնվում են Ջավախքում  :Smile:

----------


## Array

Vive, բայց ես քեզնից շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ, մի ժամանակ Հայաստանին նվիրված գրեթե ոչ մի նկար չունեի,իսկ հիմա… Շատ լավ նկարներ են :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Vive, բայց ես քեզնից շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ, մի ժամանակ Հայաստանին նվիրված գրեթե ոչ մի նկար չունեի,իսկ հիմա… Շատ լավ նկարներ են


Խնդրեմ Array ջան  :Wink: , հուսով եմ բոլորին է դուր գալիս նկարները  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում մի քանի հետաքրքիր քարտեզներ  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ահա և Մեծամոր քաղաքը ( իմ քաղաքն է :Love: ): Ինչքա՜ն եմ կարոտում  :Sad: 
Ատոմակայանն է  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Կցանկանայի ներկայացնել ևս մի քանի հետաքրքիր վիդեոներ, որոնք պատմում են Հայաստանի, որպեն երկիր արարման մասին  :Smile: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=DSSjyTH_A_w          (մաս 1-ին)
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-1d1CB...elated&search=         (մաս 2-րդ)
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei1LdC...HETANOS%20GODS       (մաս 3-րդ)
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vKXs6C...HETANOS%20GODS            (մաս 4-րդ)
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=OAsiD-...HETANOS%20GODS                (մաս 5-րդ)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Լավ երգ է, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս լսել, հաճույք ստանալ... :Love: 
իսկ եթե ֆրանսերեն էլ չեք հասկանում..., ոչինչ  :Pardon:  ուղղակի լսեք, դա էլ է հաճույք պարգևում  :Rolleyes: 
Ֆրանսիայի Մեծերն են երգում մեր Charle Aznavour-ի հետ  :Love:  
Ինչքա՜ն է հանգստացնում այս երգը  :Love: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=aduuAPMs4EE

Բա Արամի << Հայաստան >> երգը  :Love: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=AnkbqntezQM

Բա << Մասիս >>-ը  :Sad: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmDlKrLfis

Բա այս մեկը << Ամերիկա >> (ինձ համար՝ Ֆրանսիա  :Sad:  :Cray:  է՜......., էլի լավ չեմ... :Cray: )
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=f6_hN4RXyq4

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մայր Հայաստան... :Smile:  մեր դուդուկը հրաշք է  :Love: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=sWv1ZIBYL5c

Շա՜տ թախծոտ երգ է... :Sad: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=N3lvs279B1k

Հայաստան, ես էլ հե՜ռվից եմ Քե՜զ միշտ նայու՜մ... :Sulel:   :Sad: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vq8PcBRbLME

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Ջավա՛խք...
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=TV-k5dyiLYg

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

_Հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ Երկիր Նաիրիի մասին_ 

*Գորգագործություն*

Գորգը անկվագործության առաջնակարգ և հնագույն տեսակը լինելով` կարևոր տեղ է գրավել հայ ժողովրդի կենցաղում: 

     Հայաստանի տարածքում հնագույն գործվածքներ են հայտնաբերվել Արթիկի դամբարանից, Կարմիր Բլուրից: Հայաստանն ունեցել է գորգի ստեղծման համար անհրաժեշտ հումք` բուրդ, ունեցել է գունային տարբեր երանգներ ստեղծող բնական ներկեր` տորոն, որդան կարմիր և այլն: Միջնադարում հայկական գորգերը մեծ համբավ ունեին համաշխարհային շուկայում: 

     Հայկական շքեղ գորգեր են գործել Կեսարիայի, Սեբաստիայի, Նոր Ջուղայի, Լվովի, Վասպուրականի, Գողթնի, Արցախի, Սյունիքի, Կարսի, Արարատյան դաշտի կենտրոնների արհեստավորները: Հայկական գորգերն աչքի են ընկնում իրենց զարդանախշերի հարստությամբ, գունային հնչեղ արտայայտչականությամբ, գործվածքի նրբությամբ: Դրանց ընտիր օրինակները պահպանվում են աշխարհի խոշորագույն թանգարաններում: Հայկական գորգերի առաջնակարգ խումբն են կազմում Վիշապագորգերը, որոնց գեղարվեստական հարդարանքում կարևորագույն տեղը հատկացված է ոճավորված վիշապների պատկերմանը: Հայկական հնագույն վիշապագորգը 15-րդ դարից է, սակայն դա գորգագործության սկիզբը չէ, այլ նրա զարգացման փայլուն ժամանակաշրջանը: 

     Վիշապագորգերի հետ առաջացել են նաև այլ տեսակներ, այսպես կոչված »Գուհար « տիպի գորգերը, արծվագորգերը, օձագորգերը և այլն: Հայկական հնագույն գորգերի շրջագոտին հիմնականում կազմված է մեկ երիզից, իսկ հետագայում այն դարձել է երեք երիզանոց: Գորգի գունային հորինվածքներում կարևոր տեղ է գրավում կարմիր գույնը, որի երանգները զուգակցվում են կապույտ, կանաչ, դեղին, սպիտակ և շագանակագույն թելերով ստեղծված հանգույցներին: Գորգագործական արվեստը ստեղծագործական յուրորինակ պրոցես է, որտեղ ազգային հիմքի վրա ստեղծում են անսպառ տարբերակներ: 

     Ս. Էջմիածնի վանքի հյուսվածքների հավաքածույում առանձնակի տեղ են գրավում հատկապս 18-րդ դարի հայկական գորգերն ու ուղեգորգերը, որոնք գործվել են Արցախում: Արժեքավոր են նաև Արցախ, Սյունիք և Վասպուրական խմբերի բուսական տիպի ընտիր գործվածքները:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մեր Հավատը մեր ինքնությունն է...  :Wink: 

Քարե երկիր... :Love: 

Գառնի... :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Իմ չքնաղ երկիր Նաիրի :Love: 

Հայաստանն Արաքսից այն կողմ :Love: 

Հայաստա՛ն, կապրես դարեր :Sulel: 

Իմ Մայր Օրորան :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

*Ո՞Վ Է ՀԱՅԸ*

Մինչ քրիստոնեական շրջանի հայ ժողովրդի բնավորության մեջ, հավանաբար բացակայում էին դաժանությnւնը, վրիժառությnւնը: Թերեւս հայերը միակ ժողովուրդն էին, որի պանթեոնում բացակայում էր խավարի, հադեսի, տարտարոսի աստվածը: Անտիկ շրջանի հայերն համարում էին, որ երկրի ընդերքում ոչ թե վախ ու պատիժ է, այլ կենարար ուժ: Հոգում ընդհանրապես չի կարող որեւէ վատ բան լինել: Հայ ժողովուրդը չէր վախենում մեղքից, քանզի մեղքը խորթ էր նրա կենսակերպին, աշխարհայացքին ու ազգային հիմքերին:
Հայերը պատժիչ ուժից չէին վախենում, քանզի, ի սկզբանէ, իրենց խորքային էութեամբ, չէին ընդունում ստորությnւն, նախանձ, դավաճանությnւն եւ այլ, մարդկանց նսեմացնող ոճիրներ: Դա չի նշանակում, ի հարկէ, թէ Հայաստանում չկային «բացասական անձինք»: Կային եւ անպայման: Պարզապես այդ մարդիկ այլ կերպ էին պատժվում, համաժողովրդական քամահրանքով, եւ ժխտմամբ (դատապարտման այդպիսի ձեւը մինչեւ այժմ էլ գոյությnւն ունի հայկական գյnւղերում): Հայաստանում ապրող ամեն ոք պետք է ջերմացներ նրան, ջանար իրեն կյանք պարգեւած երկրում կեցությnւնը ավելի լուսավոր ու ջերմ դարձնել: Պատահական չէ, որ հայերն իրենց համարում էին արեւի որդիներ եւ ընդհուպ մինչեւ XII դարը իրենց «արեւորդիներ» էին անվանում: 
... Հայկական բնավորությանն հատկանշական են միամտությnւնը, զարմանալի պարզությnւնը, բացարձակ պարզամտությnւնը: Հայը, չնայած տարածված կարծիքին, այնչափ անկեղծ ու միամիտ է, որ ինչպես շատ նուրբ նկատել է Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանը, շատերին այդ անկեղծության եւ միամտության ներքո նշմարվում է կեղծավորությnւն եւ խորամտությnւն... Հայկական բնավորության վեհանձնությnւնը խորը եւ զգոյշ պեղումներ է պահանջում՝ արդի հայը ունակ չէ ներկայացնել իրեն հաջող տեսանկյnւնով, օգտավետ կողմից: Հայը, առանձնապես այլազգի միջավայրում, հաճախ ամաչում է սեփական վեհանձնությnւնից, զսպում է զգացմունքների պոռթկումը:
... Հայի էներգետիկ ներուժը վիթխարի է եւ անկանխատեսելի, հրաբուխի հնագոյն, նա ընդունակ է ահակին եւ անվերահսկելի էներգիայի արտանետման: Հայի համաչափ եւ հանգիստ կյանքը ունակ է իսկեւեթ պայթելու, նրան աշխուժանալու ժամանակ պէտք չէ: Արհամարհանքը իր խնդիրների նկատմամբ եւ անուշադրությnւնը հային մոլեգնության է հասցնում, ոգեշնչում է պայքարի՝ նա մոռանում է իր տառապանքները, խոցերն ու վերքերը եւ ամեն գնով ձգտում է հասնել նշւած նպատակին: Հայ ժողովրդի էներգիայի լուսաշող կարկառները մի անգամ չէ որ ահուդողի մեջ են գցել բազում թշնամիների : Հայը հպարտ է եւ ինքնասեր, հասարակության, վկաների առկայությnւնը նրան հերոս է դարձնում: Նա հեղինակության յnւրօրինակ մարդ է՝ ընդունակ է որքան հնարավոր է երկար տանել ամէն ինչ, սակայն մինչեւ այն պահը, քանի դեռ չեն ոտնահարված իր ազգային հպարտությnւնն ու ինքնասիրությnւնը... Հայի մեջ երջանիկ եւ զարմանալի ներդաշնակությամբ միաձուլվում են բացարձակ զոհողությnւնը եւ խելահեղ, հանդուգն արիությnւնը: «Կիզանյnւթի խառնուրդի» նման զուգակցումը զարմանալի մշտակայությամբ՝ ծնում է ռազմիկի, որն ընդունակ է ամենահերոսական սխրագործությnւնների:
... Հայը գլխովին, անմնացորդ թաղվում է ամէն մի նախաձեռնության մէջ, որն ունենում է արտաքնապես դյnւթիչ պատյան: Նա կամ ժողովուրդ-յեղափոխական է՝ սոսկ այս բառի ամենքի կողմից ընդունուած նշանակության այն տարբերությամբ, որ նրա ավերիչ կամ ստեղծարար կորովի միտուածությnւնը հենց իրեն է ուղղված... Այդ դեպքում հայը օրկանապես վերափոխվում է պահպանողականի:
... Հայը անընդհատ լարվածության, մշտապես՝ գործողության մեջ է: Նա նահանջելու տեղ չունի: Նրա բնակության սահմանները սահմանափակ են: Նա պարտավոր է մշտապես պատրաստ լինել պայքարի: Պայքարը հայի սովորական տարերքն է, նրա գոյի էությnւնը, նա պայքարին է նվիրվում՝ ջերմ ու եռանդուն կրքոտությամբ, լիովին եւ անմնացորդ: Նա պայքարում է ինչպես բնածին ու կլիմայական արտաքին ազդակների, այնպես էլ էթնիկակակնների դեմ: Սակայն հայի ներգործուն եւ ակտիվ պայքարը բացառիկ պաշտպանական բնոյթ ունի, նա ինքն ընդունակ չի նախայարձակման, նրա հոգին բռնությnւն չի ընդունում: Նրա կենսական էներգիան մարդասիրական պասիֆիստական մտուածությnւն ունի:
... Հայը չունի օրինակ իրանցիների մեջ նկատվող պետության աստվածացումը... Հողի նկատմամբ սերը հայի մեջ չի զուգորդվում պետության հանդեպ նվիրվածության եւ սիրո հետ: Դա պետական հայրենասիրությnւն չէ, այլ սեր է դեպի հայրենի հողը, հայրենիքը: Հայի բերանից գործնականում անհնար է լսել «իմ պետությnւնը» արտաhայտությnւնը, հայը գերադասում է ասել. «Իմ Հայրենիքը»:... Ընդհանրապես ամբոխի՝ շատ ժողովուրդների մէջ այնքան մեծ նշանակությnւն ունեցող երեւույթը հայկական իրականությnւնում վճռորոշ դեր չի խաղում: Հայը միթինկի ժամանակ էլ մնում է որպես անհատ, որը քննադատաբար է ունկնդրում հերթական հռետորին:
... Հայը անկեղծ հարգանքով է վերաբերվում այլազգի զրուցակցին, նրա լեզվին, սովորությnւններին ու մշակույթին, որը բնականաբար, վստահությnւն ու երախտագիտությnւն է հարուցում: Հայերի մեջ ի սպառ բացակայում է լեզվային ազգամոլությnւնը, որը խորապես արմատացած է, օրինակ՝ ռուսների մէջ: Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ի հանրապետությnւններում ապրող ռուս մարդիկ ջանում էին խnսել միայն ռուսերեն, մինչդեռ հայերը, նոյնիսկ Հայաստանում, անցնում էին ընկերակցության մէջ գտնվող հյnւրի լեզվին:
... Առաքելականության մեջ է դրսեւորվում հայի հոգեկան կյանքի գագաթնակետը: Հայոց առաքելական գիտակցությnւնն առնչվող է քրիստոնեությանը եւ հագեցած հայտնատեսական սպասումներով ու նախազգացումներով: Հայոց առաքելականությnւնը անեղծ է եւ զոհողական, իր պոռթկման մեջ նա ընդունակ է հաղթահարելու սեփական ազգային արատները: Մարդկության փրկության ազնիվ գաղափարներին ծառայելու նպատակով մաքրության ու զոհողության քարոզը բացատրւում է երեւակայելի եւ աներեւակայելի սարսափներն ու աղետներն ապրած հենց ժողովրդի ճակատագրով: Ազգովին փրկությանը ձգտող հայը զգում է նաեւ համայն մարդկության համար իր պատասխանատվությnւնը: Փրկվել, hանուն այլոց փրկության, ահա, հայը թեկուզ չգիտակցված հավատամքը: Դրան կարելի է հանդիպել Եւրասիայի ամեն մի ժողովրդի պատմության շրջադարձային փուլերում: Պաշտպանելով Ռուսաստանը ֆրանսիացիներից, Ֆրանսիան՝ ֆաշիստներից, արաբներին՝ անգլիացիներից, իրանցիներին՝ թուրքերից... հայն ամեն անգամ սրբnրեն հավատում է, որ պաշտպանում է արդարությnւնը երկրագնդում, ուրեմն նաեւ՝ Հայաստանը:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արևմտյան Հայաստանի հրաշք քաղաք-ամրոցներ՝ Կարս, Հալեպ,Անի, Ադանա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Էխ, ինչ հրաշք հայրենիք ենք ունեցել... կվերադառնանք:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Բայազեթ (1000 ու մի գիշեր),
Արարատը երկնքից,
Դիարբեքիր, 
Մեծ Հայաստան (1915թ)...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հայկական եկեղեցիները թուրքիայում  :Nea:  (Արևմտյան Հայաստանում  :Ok: )

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Եվս մի քանի հայկական եկեղեցիներ, որոնք ավերվել են թուրքիայի կողմից... :Angry2: ... :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Օ՛, լո՛ւռ կաց, ընկե՛ր. այդ ի՞նչ ես երգում.
Ինչո՞ւ ես խաղաղ հոգիս փոթորկում
Ուրախ օրերի սիրելի երգով
Եվ սիրտս վառում անցյալի կրակով...
Քո ձայների հետ վաղուց հեռացած
Մի ուրիշ պատկեր մտքումս երևաց.
Ահա, կենդանի կանգնեց առաջիս,
Եվ, ահա, դարձյալ կարոտ ականջիս
Հնչում է նորա ձայնը սրտալի,
Որպես երբեմն, երբ սիրված էի։
Եվ մտքումս ահա լուսավորվեցան
Հին ցնորքներս, անցքեր զանազան,
Գծերը հոգուս ծանոթ դեմքերի,
Տեսարանները հայրենի երկրի,
Այն օրհնյալ երկրի, ուր մի ժամանակ
Վայելում էի լիուլի հրճվանք...
Բայց զրկված եմ ես այժմ բոլորից.
Դու հիշեցնում ես կորուստս նորից՝
Երջանկությունս մռայլ վիճակում
Եվ այդպես անգութ սիրտս կտրատում...
Ո՛հ, ներում եմ քեզ, չեմ հանդիմանում.
Չըգիտես, հոգիս, թե ի՛նչ ես անում.
Սակայն մի՛ երգիր այդ երգը ինձ մոտ,
Թո՛ղ, երգիր ուրիշ մի երգ անծանոթ։

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ԿԱՐՈՏ

Որդիս, քեզ ի՞նչ կտակեմ, ի՞նչ կտակեմ, իմ բալիկ,
Որ ինձ հիշես վշտի մեջ, թե խինդի մեջ քո գալիք.
Գանձեր չունեմ, բայց գանձն ի՞նչ, գանձը լույսն էր աչքերիս,
Դու ես միակ իմ գանձը, դու ես գանձը գանձերիս:
Քեզ այնպիսի գանձ կուզեմ ես կտակել հայրաբար,
Որ չի կարող կտակել ուրիշ երկրում ոչ մի հայր,-
Ես քեզ այն եմ կտակում, որին այն մեծ մեր դարում
Փոքրիկ մարդիկ են բանտել ու շղթայել ամպերում.
Քեզ մեր սարն եմ կտակում, որ դուրս բերես սև ամպից,
Որ տուն բերես շալակած արդարությամբ մեր ամբիծ,
Ու կբերես, իմ բալիկ, թեկուզ քո խեղճ թաթիկով
Մեր սարն այս կողմ շուռ կտաս՝ արդարությանդ ուժն է ծով:
Ու կբերես, իմ բալիկ, սիրտս էլ շիրմից կհանես,
Կբարձրանաս ու սիրտս Ազատն ի վեր  կտանես
Ու կթաղես իմ սիրտը ձյուների տակ Մասիսի,
Որ շիրմում էլ՝ դարավոր հուր կարոտից չմրսի:
**********************************************
Քեզ Մասիսն էմ կտակում, որ դու պահես հավիտեան.
Որպես լեզուն մեր հայոց, որպես սյունը քո հոր տան:

Հովհաննես Շիրազ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Անի (Առյուծի պարիսպն է), Էրզրումի եկեղեցիների << գերեզմանոցը >>...  :Sad:  
Մնացել են միայն ավերակները... :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Կարս քաղաքը..., երեկոյա՜ն, հայկական եկեղեցին, պարիսպները և նրա հրա՜շք բնության մի մասնիկը  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Թուրքերն անցել են այստեղով ՎԻԿՏՈՐ ՀՅՈՒԳՈ

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Արևմտյան Հայաստանի հրաշք քաղաք-ամրոցներ՝ Կարս, *Հալեպ*,Անի, Ադանա


Կներես, նոր եմ տեսնում: Հալեպը միշտ էլ Սիրիայում է եղել: Հայերը երկու անգամ գրաւել են այս քաղաքը: Առաջինը՝ Մեծն Տիգրանի օրօք, երկրորդը՝ Կիլիկեան Հայաստանի օրօք: Կեցցե'ս:

----------

Vive L'Armenie (11.03.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ներկայացվում է մեր հրաշք Կարս կամ ինչպես կասեին այն ժամանակ՝ Ղարս, հայրենիքի հարս քաղաքը: 
Վայելենք  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նախիջևանն էլ ինչպես նաև Ղարաբաղը եղել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մի չքնաղ մասնիկ  :Love: , բայց  նվեր է տրվել Ադրբեջանին Ստալինի կողմից...

----------

Պանդուխտ (11.03.2009)

----------

